# Uncle Jo



## uncle jo (Aug 3, 2011)

I just recently had a smoker made and I am really starting to enjoy it.  The smoker was built using cypress wood and is set up for natural gas.  Any help with using a gas feed smoker is appreaciated.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice looking smoker!!

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451


----------



## alelover (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice smoker. There will be some gassers along to answer your questions. The search bar up top is pretty handy for finding answers too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Great looking smoker!


----------



## venture (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome aboard.  There are lots of gassers here to help you with that.

That is a very nice looking smoker.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Neat looking smoker you have there.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 5, 2011)




----------

